# lighting dilemma t5HO vs LED



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Either will grow plants just fine, relative to how bright it is. 

By itself, the ray will have horrible color rendition.


----------



## Bobbybills (Nov 30, 2015)

I've had HO, VHO T5HO and Metal Halide, and nothing beats LED in terms of longevity. LEDs remain fairly constant for the useful life of the fixture, since new product obsoletes the current fixtures before end of life. Color aside, today's T5 output will not be the same at this time next year.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Bobbybills said:


> I've had HO, VHO T5HO and Metal Halide, and nothing beats LED in terms of longevity. LEDs remain fairly constant for the useful life of the fixture, since new product obsoletes the current fixtures before end of life. Color aside, today's T5 output will not be the same at this time next year.


Don't get me wrong I love the finnex fixture but the color I'm getting from the t5's is much better ascetically. I'm thinking to use the t5's for the time being until I find a LED fixture that can display reds like the t5's. I'm only concerned that the T5 will not produce enough light for my plants


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

filipem said:


> Don't get me wrong I love the finnex fixture but the color I'm getting from the t5's is much better ascetically. I'm thinking to use the t5's for the time being until I find a LED fixture that can display reds like the t5's. I'm only concerned that the T5 will not produce enough light for my plants


just avoid single color LED's Fineex RayII is 7000k white LED's
Beamsworks are 6500k white leds.. 

Fluval will be much better in the color range:





it's only money.. 

https://youtu.be/mFkh2l_ygG0


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

I just order 2x36" Fluval Fresh/Plant 2.0 at 18" deep you'll get 66par from each light I order mine from SaltwaterAquarium.com at $159.00 each free shipping. I like these the best because you can turn them down if they are to bright.


----------



## Wolff (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm in the process of replacing my 39w x 2 T5HO with 2 Ecoxotic E-90's. I'm happy with the color of the E-90's but I need to get used to the shimmering.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Wolff said:


> I'm in the process of replacing my 39w x 2 T5HO with 2 Ecoxotic E-90's. I'm happy with the color of the E-90's but I need to get used to the shimmering.


Your replacing your 2 x 39 w t5ho fixture with 2 e90 fixtures? Is one not enough?


----------



## Wolff (Dec 3, 2014)

I got 2 with the intention of going to CO2 down the road. Right now I'm running them both at 60% besides the green which I have down to 30% and they are 20" from the top of the substrate. Dosing daily with PPS from GLA and Excel. After 2 weeks all is going fine besides my crypt which is melting But that will probably bounce back. 

I love the ease of programming the timer and color but in my low tech setup there seems to be no major difference as far as growth with the change from a dual T5HO fixture.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

I just picked one up and set it up. I have it roughly 22" from the substrate. It seems to have a lot less light then my 2 x 39w t5ho fixture. Dunno could be the color spectrum. According to their website it should be enough light to grow what I have. I guess I'll have to wait and see. I love the fixture though.


----------

